# Some of Kobe and his wife pics!



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=42155755756do.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=6169bryantkobe140em.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=5fb9181a734xi.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=42154361489ix.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=208yi.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=20037kobevan6fg.jpg

http://img386.imageshack.us/my.php?image=410720561py.jpg

http://img383.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kobebryantvacation112tgmd0bn.jpg

I'll post more later!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

ummmm....Whyd you post these? I enjoy the pictures though


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Whyd you post these?


just for fun


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Milf.


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

It's funny how sometimes NBA Player's wives aren't all that hot...

Kobe could have done a lot better but I guess he loves her...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

XXSASSXX31 said:


> It's funny how sometimes NBA Player's wives aren't all that hot...
> 
> Kobe could have done a lot better but I guess he loves her...



Dude shes hott what are you talking about ...........Would you rather prefer Brandy?


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> Dude shes hott what are you talking about ...........Would you rather prefer Brandy?



Ya I would...

I love Kobe but let's not fool ourselves...she looks decent because of all the make-up she wears but she is far from true beauty and being hot. 

Again, this is not a rag on Kobe. Ron Artest's wife is damn ugly but he loves her because he has her kids and she stood with him through thick and thin...

Jermaine's wife isn't exactly a model either...

It's just funny how some NBA Players are. They get average looking wives and compensate this by cheating on them while on the road.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

XXSASSXX31 said:


> Ya I would...
> 
> I love Kobe but let's not fool ourselves...she looks descent because of all the make-up she wears but she is far from true beauty and being hot.
> 
> ...



True. But would u really choose Brandy over Vannesa.........Is Kemp sharing his stuff with you?


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

Brandy has a better body than Vanessa and on top of that she is his ethnic background. That is something that bothered Kobe's father if you recall...

Again, Kobe could have easily done better than Brandy as well but at least Brandy is an independent woman who has shown success in her life.

She would not have as much as an incentive as Vanessa would to marry Kobe Bryant the NBA Superstar.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

XXSASSXX31 said:


> she is far from true beauty and being hot.


dude, you must be smoking something :nonono: 

she may not be your type, but she's def. an above average looking girl... 


"far from being hot," hahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

No Kobe's dad was not bothered by the fact that his wife wasn't black, it was the fact that he decided to marry at such a young age. Also the fact that he had a baby.


Anywho whose that blonde chic in the pic with Kobe, Pretty Ricky, and David Spade?


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

NOODLESTYLE said:


> No Kobe's dad was not bothered by the fact that his wife wasn't black, it was the fact that he decided to marry at such a young age. Also the fact that he had a baby.
> 
> 
> Anywho whose that blonde chic in the pic with Kobe, Pretty Ricky, and David Spade?



I think that's Kobe's wife when she colored her hair blonde...


Let's not make things up my friend. Kobe's father was very bothered that Vanessa was not black. This was reported by the LA Times and Kobe himself admitted it bothered his father but he could not do much because he loved her.

Kobe's father wouldn't even come visit Kobe's kid until later because of the situation.


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

Estranged Situation 


Disappointed with his son's marriage almost two years ago, Joe Bryant is no
longer part of Kobe's life, but Laker star hopes that changes

Bill Plaschke
Los Angeles Times

April 27 2003

LOS ANGELES -- It was a night when a son could have used a father.

Kobe Bryant missed nearly two-thirds of his shots, missed a free throw that
could have won the game, failed to save the Lakers in Thursday's playoff loss
to the Minnesota Timberwolves.

Somewhere at Staples Center, Joe "Jellybean" Bryant was there.

But he wasn't.

He didn't wave or call out. He didn't visit the locker room. He didn't speak to
the son from whom he has been quietly estranged for nearly two years.

"My mom asked me to leave him a ticket, so of course I did," Kobe
said, his voice dropping. "But I knew he wouldn't come down and see me. He
never does."

The postseason is Bryant's favorite time of year, his spotlight, his moment. Yet
the NBA's most spectacular one-on-one player is more alone than anyone would
imagine.

Bryant is trying to make history while performing the far more extraordinary
feat of surviving family.

His father, a former NBA star who lived with his son during Kobe's early Laker
years, has severed contact with Kobe because of his unhappiness over his son's
marriage to wife Vanessa.

While declining to offer details of a rift made public by his father, Kobe
quietly confirmed this week that Joe is uncomfortable that Vanessa, a Latina,
is not African American, and he is uneasy with Bryant's selfless devotion to
her.

Said Kobe: "Sure, I miss my father. Who wouldn't miss his father?"

Said Joe: "Once he decided to get married, it's his life now."

Bryant acknowledged that from the moment he became engaged to 18-year-old
Vanessa Laine two years ago, it caused a family division that has tested his
strength like no defender ever could.

His parents did not come to Kobe and Vanessa's wedding two summers ago. Joe has
not seen the couple's new house in Orange County. Joe has never met the
couple's first child, his granddaughter Natalia, who was born in January.

When Kobe's Philadelphia-area high school retired his number last season, his
parents sat in one section of the bleachers, while Vanessa sat in another
section.

Bryant, whose court toughness masks his sweetness and sense of values, stands
firmly behind his new family while leaving the door open for his old one.

He has since renewed ties with his mother, Pam. When a Philadelphia magazine
asked him to pose in one of his father's old jerseys, he gladly agreed.

His parents have his direct phone number and an open invitation.

Yet his father never calls.

His father hasn't seen him in a championship series since the first one against
Indiana. On Thursday night, Joe Bryant attended his first Laker game this
season.

"It's not about basketball," Kobe said. "It's about having
somebody to go to a ballgame with. It's about having somebody to hang out with.
That's what I miss."

Out of respect for his family even as they were snubbing him, Bryant has refused
to discuss the issue even as it became the worst-kept secret in Lakerland.

It would have remained private but for a decision by his father to move back to
Los Angeles this spring and become a coach in a made-for-television sport
called SlamBall.

Publicists for the game, which is essentially basketball on trampolines, sent
out a news release promoting Joe Bryant and offering the former eight-year NBA
center for interviews.

During a session with The Times earlier this week, in an old warehouse in a
cluttered corner of the San Fernando Valley, Joe mentioned Kobe before any
questions were even asked.

He bragged about his ability, talked about his maturity, then openly
acknowledged the particulars of their estrangement.

"Twenty years from now, when his own child grows up, he'll understand what
I'm doing," Joe said.

He would not give specific reasons for the separation.

"When Kobe made a decision to be with someone he cared about, Pam and I
decided it was time to back off, that's all it was," he said.

He would not acknowledge any racial animosity toward his daughter-in-law.

"I'm cool with Vanessa, put that on the record," he said.

When asked why he doesn't see his son, he sighed.

"It's his life, we've got nothing to do with it," he said. "We've
done our job."

A day after the interview, Joe sent word that he planned to finally meet his
grandchild this weekend, although Kobe was unaware of the plans.

Yet, hearing the quotes, hoping that perhaps his father was finally reaching
out, Bryant agreed to publicly reach back.

"Sure I hope we can get back together," Kobe said at the Laker
practice facility Friday. "When the time is right, if he wants to come and
sit down and discuss things, we can do that."

As with any player, particularly a sensitive 24-year-old, Bryant's issues with
his father can be seen in everything from his dribble to his glare.

This is a big reason why his focus has increased this season to the point where
he is often basketball's most unstoppable player.

"The court has become my psychologist," he said. "It's my time to
get away from all the hassles and problems. It's my moment."

And this is why, two years ago after they won their second championship in
Philadelphia, he was spotted holding the trophy in the shower and crying.

Everyone thought it was because he was weary after a long year of fighting with
Shaquille O'Neal and Phil Jackson.

Not so.

"Yeah, that was about my dad," Bryant said.

Earlier in that postseason, he had gotten married and his family did not
attend.

Then, to survive the boos and pressure in your Philadelphia hometown, to win a
championship right down the road from your father's house ... and your father
doesn't even come to any of the games?

No failure had ever broken his heart like this triumph.

"It had been such an awful year for me, so hard," Kobe said. "I
want a father. I want my father."

The story begins when Kobe Bryant moved west as a 17-year-old in 1996.

It begins then, because he moved with his family.

When he joined the Lakers out of high school, so did his family, parents Joe and
Pam, sisters Sharia and Shaya.

"We weren't just going to let him come out here by himself," said Joe.
"That wasn't how we worked."

For three years the family lived together in a house in the Pacific Palisades,
with Bryant the ever-doting son, inviting his family to share in his newfound
wealth.

"Don't write that he lived with us," Joe acknowledged. "It was
his house. We lived with him."

Bryant bought cars for everyone, including a BMW for his father.

When the family decided to let Kobe live by himself, they moved to a nearby lot
only a quarter-mile away, and Kobe talked about building a gym between the two
homes.

"My family was always there for me, I love them for that," Kobe
said.

But he was growing up, and increasingly making his own decisions. And after
dating a young woman he had met at a video shoot, he made the decision to marry
Vanessa.

That is where the problems started.

"I think a lot of it is just natural," Kobe said. "I'm sure it's
tough on any parent when their child grows up and starts stepping into their
own."

Like his teammates, his family wondered if he was stepping too quickly into a
springtime of 2000 engagement with Laine. He was 21, she was 18. They were
married less than a year later.

"As a parent, I'd like him to slow down and smell the roses," Joe
said. "But then, I'm a parent."

But, as usual, everyone underestimated Bryant's maturity. By all accounts, he
treats marriage as if he wrote the manual.

He supports his wife such that he once rushed home from the road during the
playoffs for an overnight visit because she was ill.

He is so supportive, in fact, that many folks figured that Indiana's Reggie
Miller must have criticized her when Bryant suddenly and strangely punched
Miller in a game last spring.

"Nah," Bryant said with a smile. "Reggie doesn't know anything
about this. He was cracking on me, and I was just cracking back."

He protects his wife such that he provides security for her during games and
rarely discusses her in public.

He tells his family the same thing, again and again.

"It's right there in the Bible," he said. "When you get married,
your mother and father and sisters are no longer the priority. Your wife and
daughter are the priority. That's the way it has to be."

He wishes everyone would understand that this is forever.

"I am so happy," he said. "My wife and daughter give me such
strength. All this has just brought us closer."

Close enough, he said, to be able to look at his baby daughter and understand
what must be done.

"We will prepare her for life, teach her everything we know, give her
everything we can," he said. "But when it comes time for her to stand
on her own two feet, we will let her do it. We will stand behind her no matter
what."

Bill Plaschke can be reached at [email protected]. 

Copyright (c) 2003, The Los Angeles Times


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nice pictures


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

The One said:


> nice pictures


thanx

here are some more:

http://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kobevannes8ei.jpg

http://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100153311is.jpg

http://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kobe24decvar17oq.jpg

http://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=14vanessa7zy.jpg


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

where do u get these from


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

sas, your weird. Shes amazingly hot


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

She's above average but nothing special.

Again, I guess Kobe just loves her and I wasn't ragging on Kobe, I was just making an analysis of NBA Player's wives and how they're really not all that hot...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Tony Parker is a pimp he got EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Lucky turd

Don't tell me shes not hot


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

well at the time wasn't Beyonce to busy to get married to Kobe?


----------



## XXSASSXX31 (Aug 19, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Tony Parker is a pimp he got EVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Lucky turd
> 
> Don't tell me shes not hot



Of course she is, and many NBA Players have hot wive's but then a lot of them don't...being NBA Players you would think all of them would.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

shes got messed up teeth


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

if some1 doesnt think vannessa's fine w/e... we all can have our opinoins....


but brandy??? thats an unacceptable opinoin... i cant stand that damn girl


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anyone remember Brandy and Q-Rich pounding their heads after Q makes a three last season? Lol


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Wow, did you guys see what Venessa's shirt said, lol. It doesn't seem like Kobe would want her wearing that.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sometimes Vanessa's outfits look to gaudy and overdone. I think that gold dress squeezes too tight.


----------



## clippers2playoffs (Aug 22, 2005)

kind fo funny that everyone is comparing vanessa with brandy when kobe went to his high school prom with brandy


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

clippers2playoffs said:


> kind fo funny that everyone is comparing vanessa with brandy when kobe went to his high school prom with brandy



Yea thats kind of the point we brought up Brandy.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

clippers2playoffs said:


> kind fo funny that everyone is comparing vanessa with brandy when kobe went to his high school prom with brandy


ya, it is kinda funny


----------



## desmond mason for mvp (Sep 11, 2005)

i still cant beleive that selfish jerk cheated on her!!!!!!! he disgust me!! he makes me sick!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Some more pics:

http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2579385200x1508xn.jpg

http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=43jt6bu.jpg

http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bigldp05oyhlm6yd.jpg

http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=410720852cp.jpg


----------

